# AOC-LPZCR3 (Adaptec 9410) raid controller



## Alkis (May 12, 2009)

Anyone knows if this Supermicro controller will work with FreeBSD? It has the Adaptec 9410 on it.

The previous model (AOC-LPZCR2) worked out of the box.

Thakn you very much for your attention


----------



## User23 (May 13, 2009)

http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-stable@freebsd.org/msg100977.html


----------

